# How do you grow Water Crows Foot (Ranunculus aquatilis)



## Tirral (23 May 2020)

Evening all,

I have been given some water crowfoot for my pond. But not sure how to introduce it to the pond. 

For the time being I have just layed it on the water surface. I have spent a little while googling if it will grow without planting, but no clear answer. I dont have many places for planting in soil (Bad pond design) .

Will it survive just floating about in the pond or do I need to plant it?

Thanks. 






Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (23 May 2020)

Hi  - tuck the ends under some of those cobbles in the gravel. It should just take hold. That's how i tend to see it in the wild.
K


----------



## zozo (23 May 2020)

I've tried to grow it a while ago, without success actually... I guess it's a plant that prefers eutrophic conditions or at least sufficient nutrients. And in most cases, this is a tricky concept in garden ponds filled with inert substrates... 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/little-shop-of-horrors-how-ei-frightened-the-gardener.123/


----------

